# Got me a brand new 826 OXE



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Just picked up a brand new leftover 2012 826 OXE for $935 out the door. 
The steering clutches are the cats behind! 
I got a new Subaru and Toro 826. Let it snow baby.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't you DARE call down that white stuff until we're ALL ready. Some of us are just now draggin' our 'chinery out from the back of the shed.
Congrats on the new blower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello dockingpilot, welcome to SBF and congrats on the purchase of two fine machines .... especially the toro


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks fellas. 
Don't worry, those two purchases will guarantee it will not snow now...


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

He she is.









And the best part:


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

SnowRemovalFan said:


> Looks nice!


 and made in the usa


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> and made in the usa


Even better!


----------

